# OG Kush Auto   First time growing....



## Aksarben (Apr 13, 2019)

Well the plants seem to be coming along nicely.  I only started growing this year,  and posting an OG Kush Auto picture I took with my Nikon  D5300 set on "flower" setting and using a Sigma 18-250 Macro Zoom lens, auto-focus off, but image stabilizer on.  This plant broke the ground around Feb 15, 2019, and has some growing yet to do, but... looking promising.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Yep, looks like a Bud...well done!


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks!  Still small though, but coming along.  That macro lens, and cropping using Adobe Photoshop helps to bring out the Trichomes.  I've never had a marijuana plant before and kind of fun.  Curious how it smokes.  Have many more seeds to try as soon as out darned weather straightens up.  Only 40 deg F today at noon, and some forecast of rain / snow mix for Sunday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2019)

I have a very small indoor grow which is currently full and just starting flower...We are rapidly approaching grow weather so I will try to get some outdoor plants ready...they will have to be autos so they finish quick as I don’t have a lot of private space outdoors either...too many seed choices and not enough space...it’s a drag but these are our problems...


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice pics and plant....thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 14, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Nice pics and plant....thanks for sharing bro!



Thanks!  Too many times I just use my phone, when I have some fairly expensive photographic equuipment.  BTW  you should see my hollowpoint  Winchester Ranger T 45acp.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 14, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> ...too many seed choices and not enough space...it’s a drag but these are our problems...



I live in the country on 10 acres with no one really close to me.  Field to the West (corn or soybeans) trees to the East.   Now, hoping YOU don't have neighbors upwind of you within 30 miles growing industrial hemp.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2019)

Can we see the whole plant?


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 15, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Can we see the whole plant?



Yes, but I'll have to get a picture first.  Maybe set it out in the snow we got Sunday (4-14-19) for a good contrast,  LOL.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 15, 2019)

Took this right after dinner with phone.  Not the best quality but should show the basic structure of the plant.  Small pot as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, she's looking just fine, isn't she!  Sorry about the snow.  We are expecting 80 degrees on Friday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2019)

Hehehe, we had about 82 today...next ten days look just as fine...guess I’ll plant something tomorrow...


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks!!  I can't wait for REAL spring, where I can get these outside.  I'll have to slowly inch them into natural sunlight, or else harm them. I figure I'll start some seed in small pots this weekend and by the time they are a couple inches tall can be moved into bigger pots outside.

Snow is all about gone now.  It was near 70 here today.  Looking at thunder showers tomorrow, a bit cooler and breezy but the weekend looking pretty decent.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 25, 2019)

Update on how this is looking on 4-23-19.    Your estimate on how far out this might be to reaching harvest??


----------



## Aksarben (May 12, 2019)

Another update on 5-12-19.   Picture of the top flower bud and then a cropped close up of that.











The color of the leaves are very dark green to Blue-green.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 13, 2019)

nice


----------



## Aksarben (May 17, 2019)

@QBCrocket  or anyone else.... Was told by a guy at work today that if I wanted that bud to mature for harvest I needed to put it in dark for 48 hours.  Never heard of that one before, but he has some friends in the area that are rather larger grower concerns.  What say you all?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2019)

That is simply not true and there is no benefit to doing that.  So, I would say that you probably should not be taking growing advice from this guy.


----------



## Aksarben (May 17, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is simply not true and there is no benefit to doing that.  So, I would say that you probably should not be taking growing advice from this guy.



I have to agree on that point.  Thing is, it doesn't add up.  It's already flowered, so how can 48 hours of total darkness prepare it for harvest.  Does not fit in the "natural" world of plants.  He had said it would put out more trichomes.  If you want more trichomes, you might do what I did and put it out in sunlight, this time of year has a lot of UV light spectrum that the plant puts out more trichomes as a protectant.... think tanning, but  for a plant, not human.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 17, 2019)

I agree  with HG


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

She needed/needs way more light.   Period.


She’s Anorexic


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2019)

Container is way too small as well


----------



## Buckwheat (Dec 21, 2019)

That plant looks awesome ! I have 5 OG KUSH regular plants and am wondering if I should grow them out and flower them along with the others or take a cutting from each and root/sex them ! When you root cuttings , how many hours of light do you give them ? I use vermiculite / perlite !


----------



## Keef (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey Buckwheat !-- I use a big aero cloner - big black box and yellow lid -- 35 gallon - Amazon boxes - got 34 -2 inch grow holes in each -- pump sprays straight up thru a pvc manifold equipped with micro sprayers-- I assume U have a permanent grow in mind ?-- I run a 4 part bloom rotation of plants that will finish in about 60 days -- Every 2 weeks a group is moved to bloom -- after 2 months they start coming out bloom every 2 weeks -- I just isolated my 9th girl and working on setting up so I can crank it out !


----------

